# When you sometimes wonder?



## zozo (12 Sep 2019)

Where the heck do they find the hardscape materials?..


----------



## Hanuman (14 Sep 2019)

Here in asia it’s alibabas cavern. You find WHATEVER you dream of.


----------



## Hanuman (14 Sep 2019)

I am going to JJ market this afternoon. Will post my findings later on. You’ll see.


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

Little late but got busy during the weekend. Here you go:

*WOOD & STONE*


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

*SHOPS*


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

*FISH, PLANTS & SCAPES*

Cramping loaches


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

And since I was at it for ~15USD I got myself this nice piece of wood (forefront piece) for an upcoming shallow tank project. The piece is ~80cm in length and ~40cm to 45cm in diameter on the larger end.


----------



## zozo (16 Sep 2019)

Unbelievable!.. I have 3 shops in 5 mile radius and all together don't even offer 1% of what you showed us in just 1 store/market? I regularly visit these shops to see if there is something new and i always leave dissapointed again and again. And if, that's a big if, i still have to spend a small fortune for a few kilo's of rock and a piece of wood.


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

Those are several shops in the same market. It's also just a selection I made. One could spend easily 2 days in that market without seeing it all. Whatever you dream they have it. I purposely omitted 99% of the market just to focus on hardware and still there are countless others. Come here one day and I'll make you a tour . You will not want to leave.


----------



## zozo (16 Sep 2019)

Unfortunately my private jet is in service, can't make it any time soon..  But its tempting,thanks for the offer.. Even tho i yet don't have an aqaurium to put it in.

Actualy my sister in law is from Thailand i believe she from the Nakhon Sawan area, her mother still lives there. Maybe i can charter her to ship me some.  Few years ago she did send me (อัญชัน) Anchang seeds.  I guess i'm currently one of the few in Europe growing this plant.. Took me years to get it addapted to this climate.


----------



## Hanuman (16 Sep 2019)

zozo said:


> (อัญชัน) Anchang


Here they make drinks and deserts out of that flower.


----------



## zozo (16 Sep 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Here they make drinks and deserts out of that flower.



I only stare at it..


----------



## Arana (16 Sep 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Those are several shops in the same market. It's also just a selection I made. One could spend easily 2 days in that market without seeing it all. Whatever you dream they have it. I purposely omitted 99% of the market just to focus on hardware and still there are countless others. Come here one day and I'll make you a tour . You will not want to leave.



I normally get out there a couple of times a year, it is an unbelievably big market and hotter than hell, last time i was there wandering around it took me an hour to find my way out! Next time i might have to take you as a tour guide 

Great photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## Hanuman (17 Sep 2019)

Arana said:


> I normally get out there a couple of times a year, it is an unbelievably big market and hotter than hell, last time i was there wandering around it took me an hour to find my way out! Next time i might have to take you as a tour guide
> 
> Great photos, thanks for posting.



Yes once you get inside the main market it becomes a labyrinth. I never stray away from the fish/animal/plant section else it’s a day long journey and still I usually spend no less than 3/4 hours each time I go. It’s a magnet you can’t let go.


----------



## Fisher2007 (17 Sep 2019)

I've been fortunate enough to go to the market on my last trip to Thailand.  I have very mixed feelings about it

On one hand the entire market is amazing and you can without doubt spend an entire day, if not more, exploring, and that's not just the pet section but the whole place.  The pet section alone would take you half a day and it's wonderful to see what they have.  Some of the pet section shops are amazing and without doubt up there with the absolute best we have in the UK, both dry goods and animals wise however unfortunately there is the polar opposite with some animals being treated and housed in some of the worst conditions I've seen.  The latter so much so that it was heart breaking and my girlfriend in particular couldn't bear it anymore so we moved to another part of the general market.  I'm not sure what rules and laws there are for animal welfare but there are either non at all or they are definitely not enforced

If you just focus on the 'good' pet shops and stalls though they are wonderful and you can buy anything you wish.  For example there was more bettas in one shop than I've probably ever seen in my entire life and the quality of them all was incredible 

Outside of the market itself Thailand is a fantastic place in the main and if you've not been I'd definitely get there if you get the chance.  I came back after my first trip trying to work out how I could live there!  In fact that's been the same each time I've been!!


----------



## Hanuman (17 Sep 2019)

Fisher2007 said:


> unfortunately there is the polar opposite with some animals being treated and housed in some of the worst conditions I've seen. The latter so much so that it was heart breaking and my girlfriend in particular couldn't bear it anymore so we moved to another part of the general market. I'm not sure what rules and laws there are for animal welfare but there are either non at all or they are definitely not enforced



I did not comment on the animal part of the market as it is beyond the scope of fish keeping/aquascaping but yes a lot of improvement is needed at JJ market. Not only that but you can also see listed protected animals being sold. Animals which in fact are also considered protected IN Thailand! Yet they still sell them and people still buy them. Corruption. I personally dislike the animal market for that reason and I am quick to walk pass those stalls, specially because it also smells pretty bad 

Honestly though I think the same exists even in the "civilized" European countries. It's just less extensive and obvious but animal cruelty exist everywhere, I am pretty sure in the UK as well.

Every Wednesday or Thursday I am not sure it's the fish wholesale market and all fish breeders and whole-sellers meet up for the weekly stock up.



Fisher2007 said:


> For example there was more bettas in one shop than I've probably ever seen in my entire life and the quality of them all was incredible


Yes Thailand is THE betta country. You find them in all colors and shapes. They can get pretty expensive if you look for the higher grades. The day I convince myself a tank with a lid is not ugly it will be for a betta or two. I know a breeder up north who sells the most beautiful and healthy bettas you will ever see. That's where I will buy my betta from when times comes. In the meantime I'll do a shallow tank without a lid


----------

